
Show HN: WhitestormJS framework example - alex2401
http://192.241.128.187/current/examples/fps.html
======
SwellJoe
So, how committed are you to the name "Whitestorm"? To me, it brings to mind
Stormfront, a white supremacist website/organization that is particularly
repugnant (even for white supremacist organizations). I may be alone in having
this first thought about the name; but the words "white" and "storm" are kinda
linked forever in my mind, and associated with repugnant ideas. Kinda like I
would never name something "White Power".

